# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  'Phiêu' cùng quán cà phê tổ chim Cooku - cafe sài gòn

## danghung

*Giống  như một tổ chim giữa tầng gác chơi vơi, quán Cooku’s Nest với mùi gỗ  vương theo từng bước chân như đưa khách trở về tuổi thơ, về với mái nhà  xưa nơi có bao nhiêu kỷ niệm đẹp.*Chạy xe dọc đường  Tú Xương, nếu không chú ý kỹ sẽ không thể phát hiện ra Cooku’s Nest,  nhưng nếu đã bước vào quán, bạn sẽ nhanh chóng bị thu hút bởi thiết kế,  không gian nơi đây. Tất cả đều mang đến cho bạn cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, ấm  cúng, gợi nhớ về những ngày ấu thơ.




Décor  bên trong quán toàn là gỗ. Gỗ trên trần, gỗ trên vách, gỗ lót sàn, cả  bàn ghế đều bằng gỗ. Quán giống như một tổ chim cúc cu giữa tầng gác  chơi vơi nào đó hơn là một ngôi nhà đang yên vị trên mặt đất. Mùi gỗ  vương theo từng bước chân như đưa khách trở về tuổi thơ, về với mái nhà  xưa nơi có bao nhiêu kỷ niệm đẹp. Có tiếng gõ nhịp nhàng của những chiếc  đồng hồ cúc cu trên vách, có cây bút chì bằng gỗ với kích thước kỳ lạ,  vài cuốn sách trên giá, và lãng đãng với cây đàn guitar dựa hờ vào vách.









Ban  ngày, quán mát rượi với décor gam màu trắng dịu nhẹ, những khung cửa sổ  tranh sáng tranh tối như tách biệt khỏi cuộc sống tấp nập ồn ào của  thành phố. Tối đến, quán trở nên ấm áp và lãng mạn với những ngọn nến  lung linh. Những ca khúc classic của nước ngoài như _Yesterday, Donna Donna,Comme Toi_,… và những bài hát nhạc Trịnh được trình diễn bằng giọng hát mộc, tiếng đàn guitar thùng, hòa âm cùng violin...


Thức  uống ở đây có nhiều món “lạ” như café trà đá đường, nước quýt, yaourt  quýt,… với mức giá từ 20.000 đồng trở lên. Phụ thu ca nhạc hàng đêm là  25.000 đồng/người. Cooku’s Nest chắc chắn sẽ là điểm đến thú vị cho bạn.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

